# von 16GB auf 32GB ram oder lieber eine SSD ?



## IAndyI (1. März 2013)

hi,
ich kann mich nicht wirklich entscheiden was ich mir kaufen soll...
entweder will ich meinen arbeitsspeicher verdoppel von 16 auf 32gb oder mir och lieber eine 128gb ssd kaufen.
ich möchte das meine anwendungen schneller laufen... z.b bei black ops 2 die ladezeiten schneller vorran kommen oder die anwendungen sofort starten und net erst ein paar sekunden brauchen damit sie anfangen zu arbeiten.
oder mein windows start...der dauert viel zu ewig 
geht das das man das windows in den arbeitsspeicher installieren kann  hab da mal irgendwo irgendwann was davon gehört... das der win boot ziemlich schnell sein soll...
oder das man z.b mein spiel black ops2 in den ram speichern kann damit die ladezeiten enorm verkürtzt werden..

mein system:
i7 2600k @ 4ghz
*Asus P8Z68-V PRO/GEN3 Z68 ATX DDR3
2x4GB DDR3 1333
HD7870 OC
*
habe mir gedacht das ich mir eins von den beiden hier kaufe:
ram:
Corsair 16GB KIT PC3-10667U DDR3-1333 CL9 XMS3 2x8GB | 16 GB | Kits | Größe | 1066 - 1333 | DDR3 | Desktop | Arbeitsspeicher | Hardware | hoh.de

SSD:
OCZ Agility 3 SSD 120GB 2.5" SATA III | SSD Laufwerke | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## Nazzy (1. März 2013)

und was soll dir da mehr Ram bringen?
Mit Windows 8 bootet man sehr schnell , auch mit einer HDD.  Und eine SSD wäre bei dir auch wohl angebracht, wenn dich 1-2 sek ladezeiten nerven :>


----------



## killer196 (1. März 2013)

IAndyI schrieb:


> geht das das man das windows in den arbeitsspeicher installieren kann  hab da mal irgendwo irgendwann was davon gehört... das der win boot ziemlich schnell sein soll...
> oder das man z.b mein spiel black ops2 in den ram speichern kann damit die ladezeiten enorm verkürtzt werden.


 Das ist absoluter bullshit. Arbeitsspeicher ist flüchtig, das heisst, alles was darauf gespeichert wird geht beim runterfahren verloren. Wenn es schneller werden soll kauf dir eine ssd.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Definitiv eine SSD !

Von mehr RAM wirst du gar nichts merken, aber  von einer SSD 
Windows kannst du nicht in den RAM schieben, da bräuchtest du eine PCIe SSD. 1TB für 17000 Euro iIrc.


----------



## NX-Reeper (1. März 2013)

Klar die SSD. 16GB sind mehr als ausreichend. Aber ich würde keine Agility3 nehmen. Hab sie selber, bin sehr zufrieden, aber es gibt inzwischen neuere. Entweder die Agility4 oder die Samsung 840.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Keine OCZ  

Die Ausfallraten sind einfach viel zu hoch, lieber eine Samsung 840 oder eine Crucial m4.


----------



## IAndyI (1. März 2013)

ach halt hab ja nur8 GB ram


----------



## blackout24 (1. März 2013)

Ja schlimm die 8 GB laufen sicher permanent über.... *Ironie Off* 

Crucial M4 120 GB oder Samsung 840 Basic 120 GB und gut ist.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2013)

Guckst du Samsung SSD 840 Series 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7TD120BW)


----------



## IAndyI (1. März 2013)

habe mir jetzt die oben genannte OCZ gekauft da die im schreiben und lesen ganz gut in tests und von verbrauchern abschneidet. und da ich ja nur mein windows und mein stea mit black ops2 drauf klatsche reichen mir die 120GB völlig aus


----------



## mülla1 (1. März 2013)

Oh man... Hier ließ dir das nochmal besser durch:

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arbeitsspeicher

Und um auf deine Frage zu antworten, hol dir eine ssd. Hab die Samsung 840 Basic mit 256gb. Die kann ich nur weiterempfehlen:

geizhals.de/samsung_ssd_840_series_250gb_mz-7td250bw_a841502.html

Davon wirst du am meisten merken  das gibt einen ordentlich Geschwindigkeitsschub. 
LG Daniel


----------



## Chemenu (1. März 2013)

Die SSD war definitiv die richtige Wahl.  Ich hätte allerdings die Samsung 840 genommen.


----------



## NX-Reeper (1. März 2013)

Das mit den Ausfallraaten ist viel besser geworden. Hab auch ne OCZ und die läuft schon über 2 Jahre ohne Mukken.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Bei dir vielleicht 

Die OCZ SSDs haben so was von hohe Ausfallraten, da werden nur noch die Rücklichter von Samsung und Co gesehen.

Einfach mal ne SSD kaufen, egal welche 

Fehlkauf


----------



## NX-Reeper (1. März 2013)

Klar gibts bessere, aber das OCZ schlecht ist, das war mal so. Da hat sich einiges getan. Die Agility 4 kanns locker mit der 840 aufnehmen.


----------



## ryzen1 (1. März 2013)

Lass dich doch erstmal beraten welche SSD du nehmen sollst. Stornier das ganze und nimm eine Samsung 840


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

http://www.behardware.com/articles/862-7/components-returns-rates-6.html

OCZ ? 

Und wo kann die Aglity es mit einer 840 aufnehmen ? Die Samsungs schaffen enorm viel.


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (1. März 2013)

*@TE : *Hast du die SSD OCZ bereits daheim oder erst bestellt?


----------



## Nazzy (1. März 2013)

anscheinend hat er sich schon die OCZ gekauft, obwohl er am anfang schreibt , dass er daran "gedacht" hat :>


----------



## IAndyI (1. März 2013)

hab sie erst bestellt


----------



## blackout24 (1. März 2013)

Mir wäre das relativ egal was OCZ jetzt für SSDs macht. Die haben früher extrem Mist geabut und dann sogar noch Reviews bei Geizhals gefälscht. 

http://www.heise.de/resale/meldung/...pulation-bei-SSD-Bewertungen-vor-1441804.html

Warum sollte man bei den Kaufen, wenn es alternativen gibt. Für mich sind die einfach unten durch. Die schnellste ist sie auch nicht, irgendwelche Verpackungsangaben bringen dir eh wenig.


----------



## ryzen1 (1. März 2013)

IAndyI schrieb:


> hab sie erst bestellt


 
Dann kannst du doch noch stornieren.


----------



## mülla1 (1. März 2013)

Ich hatte zwar auch mal ne vertex 2 bei mir im Rechner, da kam aber daher das ich damals noch keinen Plan hatte und mich, Schande über mein Haupt , von dem hardwareberater der gamestar "schlau" gelesen hab  
Probleme hat die ssd nie gemacht, allerdings ist die Samsung deutlich flotter unterwegs  und für das Notebook meiner Freundin reichte die ocz noch aus 

Aber wie gesagt jetzt würde ich auf die Leute hier hören und auf die Samsung setzen


----------



## IAndyI (1. März 2013)

ja gut werde ich ja sehen.. wense nur rumspakt dan schick ichse zurück und hol mir ne samsung   nur die basic hat irgendwie eine niedrige lese geschwindigkeit  oder täuscht das nur weil 130mb/s sind im gegensatz zu 500 sehr wenig


----------



## mf_Jade (1. März 2013)

NX-Reeper schrieb:


> Klar gibts bessere, aber das OCZ schlecht ist, das war mal so. Da hat sich einiges getan. Die Agility 4 kanns locker mit der 840 aufnehmen.



Das stimmt hinten und vorne nicht. Woher nimmst du diese Gewissheit ... OCZ ist eine sehr schlechte Wahl.


----------



## IAndyI (1. März 2013)

also sollte ich dan lieber die hier kaufen ? 
Samsung 840 Serie 120GB Basic 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle | 91-160 GB | nach Grösse | SSD Laufwerke | Hardware | hoh.de


----------



## ryzen1 (1. März 2013)

IAndyI schrieb:


> also sollte ich dan lieber die hier kaufen ?
> Samsung 840 Serie 120GB Basic 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle | 91-160 GB | nach Grösse | SSD Laufwerke | Hardware | hoh.de


 
Jap genau 
Definitv die bessere Wahl


----------



## IIDeceptionII (1. März 2013)

Eine SSD - aber Hallo!

Test Samsung SSD 840 Pro Series: 256 GB - Notebookcheck.com Tests


----------



## NX-Reeper (1. März 2013)

Es gibt solche und solche. Und wenn man solche hat, die nicht rum spakkt, ist die OCZ ne gute SSD. Und das die 830 oder 840 schlecht ist hat keiner gesagt. Und soviel flotter ist die auch nicht. 
Damit wollte ich nur sagen, da er die OCZ schon bestellt hat und wenn diese gut läuft, kann man die bedenkenlos behalten.


----------



## mf_Jade (1. März 2013)

NX-Reeper schrieb:


> Es gibt solche und solche. Und wenn man solche hat, die nicht rum spakkt, ist die OCZ ne gute SSD. Und das die 830 oder 840 schlecht ist hat keiner gesagt. Und soviel flotter ist die auch nicht.
> Damit wollte ich nur sagen, da er die OCZ schon bestellt hat und wenn diese gut läuft, kann man die bedenkenlos behalten.



Die Dinger verrecken nicht sofort, sondern erst wenn man sie ein paar Monate hat und kein Backup gemacht hat. OCZ und bedenkenlos passt nicht in einen Satz. Außer: "Man kann bedenkenlos darauf verzichten."


----------



## IAndyI (1. März 2013)

so die 
*Samsung 840 Serie 120GB Basic 2.5" SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle*

ist bestellt. aus fertig


----------



## Chemenu (1. März 2013)

Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass die nicht verreckt. Sonst haben sich einige Leute in dem Thread hier (einschließlich mir) ordentlich blamiert.


----------



## ryzen1 (1. März 2013)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Na dann wollen wir mal hoffen dass die nicht verreckt. Sonst haben sich einige Leute in dem Thread hier (einschließlich mir) ordentlich blamiert.



Wieso blamieren?
Weil wir ihm die bessere SSD empfohlen haben?


----------



## Heretic (1. März 2013)

Auch eine Samsung kann ausfallen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist jedoch deutlich geringer.

Es wird dann auf der anderen Seite immer so getan als wäre die unsterblich.


----------



## mf_Jade (1. März 2013)

Heretic schrieb:


> Auch eine Samsung kann ausfallen. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist jedoch deutlich geringer.
> 
> Es wird dann auf der anderen Seite immer so getan als wäre die unsterblich.



Naja, bisher noch keine in RMA geschickt


----------



## Chemenu (1. März 2013)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Wieso blamieren?
> Weil wir ihm die bessere SSD empfohlen haben?


 War nur Spaß.  Mir ist schon klar dass auch eine Samsung SSD ausfallen kann. Wäre halt nur doof wenn jetzt ausgerechnet der TE eine defekte erwischen würde nachdem ihm die empfohlen und von einer OCZ abgeraten wurde.


----------



## Hammer2x (1. März 2013)

Also ich bin gerade von einer Agility 3 auf eine 840Pro umgestiegen und merke gar keinen Unterschied! Hatte alle Vorgänger der OCZ^s und alle liefen super....


----------



## Zocker_Boy (1. März 2013)

Neben der Samsung 840 sollen auch die Corsair Neutron SSD's sehr gut sein. Habt Ihr mit denen schon Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (1. März 2013)

Hammer2x schrieb:


> Also ich bin gerade von einer Agility 3 auf eine 840Pro umgestiegen und merke gar keinen Unterschied! Hatte alle Vorgänger der OCZ^s und alle liefen super....



Es geht nicht um die Geschwindigkeit der OCZ SSDs, sondern um die Ausfallraten, die nicht gerade gut ausfallen


----------

